

Is there such thing as the beginning and end of time? - sergeant3
http://www.newstatesman.com/sci-tech/2015/07/there-such-thing-beginning-and-end-time

======
eCa
> In autumn, we travel forward in time by one hour, and in the spring, we
> travel back in time by one hour.

It is time that we abolish the biannual time travel tradition.

